# 4 DPO and I have itchy boobs and dizzy spells....



## CGS1127

Hi, did any of you ladies who have gotten your BFP have dizziness or itchy boobies around 3 to 4 dpo??? Thanks!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats x


----------



## CGS1127

I have not gotten a bfp yet, I am only 5dpo now. I was wondering if anyone had experienced this.


----------



## optimistic1

No and no..but every woman is diff! I think she's just going around congratulating every post thats the second one I seen her congrats when there was no bfp. Its really sweet of her though to give congrats to everyone. Good luck!


----------



## Kathleen1994

well roughly i'll give you my signs of what i had
but like optimistic said every girl is different

1-4 dpo ; constantly hungry, tired, nauseous,restless...

4-8 dpo ; hungry alot,cravings, tired,still restless, pregnancy dreams, nauseous..

8-12 dpo ; tired, hungry for salty foods, using bathroom alot, moody..

I was not late on my period but 1 day early and i had a urge to test and fairly enough it was positive.. 

i didn't feel pregnant cause the last times i got pregnant boobs hurt even before period was late... but this time it came the day after i got my bfp..

nauseous just kept getting worse lol from 6-10 weeks ughh struggling gotta love the nausea !


----------



## NerdyMama

I didn't start getting soreish stinging breasts till about 8 DPO, but every woman is different! Good luck!


----------



## CGS1127

Thank you ladies!! I have had 2 miscarriages and both times they snuck up on me. Af is probably coming but the dizzy spells are weird....


----------



## VAMPY101

hi ladies

im in the same boat. i woke up this morning so dizzy i fell like 3 times and im confused coz im around 4 dpo and i had a few funny cramps like pinching in my uterusa, and mild cramps
but i dont want to get my hopes up. 

thanks


----------



## Butterfly2

I haven't felt dizzy but I had really itchy boobs around 5/6 dpo for a couple of days they were unbearable .. Good luck


----------



## VAMPY101

hi just a quick question.. im now 10dpo
yesterday i took a pregnancy test and it showed a very light positive within seconds.
is that possible?


----------



## Beautifulbub

Yes chick that is possible. I would take another testtomorrow but sounds like your BFP have u got a pic? xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congrats on your BFP! I was also feeling quite dizzy at first too


----------



## VAMPY101

i just uploaded two pics
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121029-00165.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 20









IMG-20121029-00164.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## VAMPY101

I failed to mention I'm so freaking tired and I'm making a lot of saliva. My cm is very watery though I don't know if that's normal. This is all new to me. . . And to make matters worse the father wants nothing to do with me. . . Sorry I don't mean to vent.


----------



## VAMPY101

Hi ladies. . I tested again and it was a negative. . . Maybe that's a good thing seeing as my ex didn't want children. . . ;( ;( ;( ;(


----------

